# 97 Altima door panel removal



## Pioneer97 (Nov 21, 2005)

I have spent hours looking at old posts and reading topics. I did not see a direct answer to my question, so I thought I would make a new post. I need help removing my front door panels on my 97 altima so that I can replace the speakers. Any help would be apreciated.


----------



## Pioneer97 (Nov 21, 2005)

Anybody? If this is too simple a question, please at least direct me to a thread or a website where I can learn how to do this.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

please don't double post the same topic...


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Undo the screws at the bottom and the one in the handle area. Then pop a tab on the edge, the plastic piece around the door handle, and the window and lock cluster. After that you be able to get it off just by pulling it just right.








Red is where the screws are, and the parts in green should be the parts that are popped off.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pioneer97 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the help! I have just two more quick questions. The passenger door does not have a "pocket" with a screw in it. Is there an additonal screw somewhere? Also, how do I disconnect the wires from the back of the window/door lock assembly? Thanks again.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Pioneer97 said:


> Thanks for the help! I have just two more quick questions. The passenger door does not have a "pocket" with a screw in it. Is there an additonal screw somewhere?


Other than the screws at the bottom, there should be a tab that you pop out above the map pocket (kind of on the underside of where the "pocket is on the driver's side) and you will have access to another screw. Also with a screw driver pop the window control out and another screw is in there.



> Also, how do I disconnect the wires from the back of the window/door lock assembly? Thanks again.


Press the tabs on the clips where the wires goto. The clips go into the control panel and should pull out easily.

The hardest part about the door panel removal is the putting it back on part. Good luck with that.


----------



## Pioneer97 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Thanks again*

Wow! Your tips helped me to easily take off the panels and replace my speakers. You were right that putting the panels back on would be a challenge. Do you have any tips that might assist me in putting them back on?


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry, I just tried it over and over again until I got it on. I don't have any good tips for putting it on. Just keep working at it.


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

same here ,i tried and tried until i got it right


----------



## Pioneer97 (Nov 21, 2005)

*I got it!*

Thanks for all of the help and advice. It dawned on me that it might be easier to replace the door panels if the windows were down. Such a simple solution, yet I didn't think of it until trying in vain the other way.


----------

